# Performance in Santa Monica Grand Re-opening



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

*Performance in Santa Monica Re-opening 7-23*

Edit: this was a few weeks back. All done now.



Performance Bikes in Santa Monica (Broadway & 5th) is having a Grand Re-opening this w/e. It started this morning, and they're running all kinds of little specials, sales, and what-not. The first 100 customers Fri-Sat-Sun get a 20 buck gift card, and one of the guys said they're paying 5 bucks (in store credit) for old tubes.

I asked him if that included old sew-ups and he just looked at me with a confused expression. Ah, youth...

Anyway, just FYI. Might be some deals to be had.


----------

